# Bike Stand



## Sigh1961 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, all. Getting ready to go shopping for a repair stand for these Schwinns piling up in my garage.  Wondered if you all could make some recommendations.  Or if anyone has some plans for building your own, I would be interested in that, too.  I had a dream last night about building one out of PVC. Is it bad that I am dreaming about working on bikes?


----------



## momo608 (Sep 1, 2016)

I do show quality restorations and do not own a bike stand, I do not like the way the hold bikes on the painted and decaled surfaces.  But if you have to have one, Park Tool is considered the best. You can find out what's available on their website or look at ebay for new and used. They have a few models in different price ranges.

Good old bungee cord or cords works for me in most situations.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 1, 2016)

PVC probably won't work so well.  Old bikes are pretty heavy.

I like my Feedback stand.   They will clamp the small diameter seatposts of older bikes and can clamp and release any diameter quickly with out having to adjust the clamp.  A nice bike stand is totally worth it if you plan on using it long term.

https://www.feedbacksports.com/product-category/premium-work-stands/

Park Tools has many good options too.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 1, 2016)

In my experience this is one time it is best to start at the top . I bought two of the head clamps on ebay and built my own stand .I doubt I saved a cent in the end. Park tools,they stand behind there products too.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 1, 2016)

fattyre linked to a good one,I was amazed how strong they are for the weight of them. The quick release clamp is a great feature.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have the blue park single stand. It isn't bad and should work for a road bike or utility bike. The weak point is the plastic collar held down by the two hex head screws.

I also have a quick release Bike Hand stand. It's the brown, portable telescoping type. It's barely adequate for a road or utility bike. I would not make it my main stand, but it does work as a back up and for something portable.

If you're concerned about paint or transfers a rag or rubber inner tube halves help protect the finish from the jaws. I've not had problems with the jaws marring anything on my bikes.


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2016)

Once you use a bike stand you will never want to be without it again.


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 2, 2016)

X2 what Vince said, I picked up a heavy older Park stand for the garage and I love it. After having it at a few swaps to work on bikes, I picked up a Park portable that does just as good. It makes it 10 X's easier working on a bike on a stand than from a cable or flipping it around on a bench! Joe


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2016)

56 Vette said:


> X2 what Vince said, I picked up a heavy older Park stand for the garage and I love it. After having it at a few swaps to work on bikes, I picked up a Park portable that does just as good. It makes it 10 X's easier working on a bike on a stand than from a cable or flipping it around on a bench! Joe




It does. I think the "home" versus "shop mechanic" line comes when a tool is used as part of a basic bike tune up. I use the stand even for basic tune up work now. The first place I noticed a difference was in doing any work that required removal of wheels. This could be for re-greasing bearings, changing tires/tubes, etc. The stand beats having to flip the bike over onto its saddle and bars. You can also do bearing and brake adjustments right on the stand. If bikes are a "hobby" for you, get a stand. If you just have one or two bikes and only do minimal tune up on them once a year, then you can get by without it.


----------



## mbstude (Sep 2, 2016)

I have this one.. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065PHDZE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_eWDYxb9A5YEEA

Cheap, portable, and stable. It's done everything I've asked of it. Used it for simple derailleur adjustments as well as full rebuilds. My '48 Continental project has been hanging from it for over a month now, waiting on me to get back to it. To keep from doing any cosmetic damage, I mount bikes on it by the seat post, with a bolt going up through the inside of the post, with a 3" diameter flat washer and nut on the top. That keeps the bike from sliding down. 

Not even close to the best stand that you can buy, but it works for me.. Though I'm only a casual hobbiest. That said, other than the bikes themselves, the stand was the best money I've spent in this hobby.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2016)

mbstude said:


> I have this one.. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065PHDZE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_eWDYxb9A5YEEA
> 
> Cheap, portable, and stable. It's done everything I've asked of it. Used it for simple derailleur adjustments as well as full rebuilds. My '48 Continental project has been hanging from it for over a month now, waiting on me to get back to it. To keep from doing any cosmetic damage, I mount bikes on it by the seat post, with a bolt going up through the inside of the post, with a 3" diameter flat washer and nut on the top. That keeps the bike from sliding down.
> 
> Not even close to the best stand that you can buy, but it works for me.. Though I'm only a casual hobbiest. That said, other than the bikes themselves, the stand was the best money I've spent in this hobby.




That project is looking really sharp.


----------

